# Văn khấn cầu con tại nhà linh thiêng



## vungoc190 (7/3/22)

Nhiều cặp vợ chồng tuy rất mong mỏi có được một mụn con nhưng dù đã đi chạy chữa nhiều nơi vẫn không có kết quả. Họ đành phải nhờ cậy vào tâm linh, cúng bái, cầu khấn với tâm lý "có bệnh thì vái tứ phương". Ngoài việc thành tâm mong cầu, chúng ta nên chuẩn bị lễ vật và văn khấn để thần phật lắng nghe được nguyện vọng và phù hộ cho mình. 


Bạn có thể tham khảo văn khấn cầu con trai, con gái tại gia dưới đây: 

Nam mô A Di Đà Phật! (3 lần)
Con kính lạy Hoàng thiên Hậu Thổ chư vị Tôn thần.
Con kính lạy ngài Bản cảnh Thành Hoàng, ngài Bản xứ Thổ địa, ngài Bản gia Táo Quân cùng chư vị Tôn Thần.
Con kính lạy Tổ tiên, Hiển khảo, Hiển Tỷ, chư vị Hương linh (nếu bố, mẹ gia chủ còn sống thì thay bằng Tổ Khảo, Tổ Tỷ).
Tín chủ (chúng) con là: ............ Gia đình ngụ tại: ..............
Hôm nay, tín chủ con nhờ ơn đức trời đất, chư vị Tôn thần, cù lao Tiên Tổ, thành tâm sắm lễ, hương, hoa trà quả, thắp nén tâm hương dâng lên trước án.
Chúng con xin kính lên Bản cảnh Thành hoàng Chư vị Đại Vương, ngài Bản xứ Thần linh Thổ địa, ngài Bản gia Táo quân, Ngũ phương, Long Mạch, Tài thần. Cúi xin các ngài giáng lâm trước án, chứng giám lòng thành thụ hưởng lễ vật.
Chúng con kính mời các cụ Tổ Khảo, Tổ Tỷ, chư vị Hương linh gia tiên nội ngoại họ ............, cúi xin thương xót con cháu linh thiêng hiện về, chứng giám tâm thành, thụ hưởng lễ vật.
Tín chủ con lại kính mời các vị Tiền chủ, Hậu chủ ngụ tại ngôi nhà này, đồng lâm án tiền, đồng lai hâm hưởng.
Thưa các vị tôn thần, tiền chủ và gia tiên, hôm nay con cùng vợ/chồng con là: ...............
Thân sinh nơi trần tục, mệnh bởi cung trời, cầu xin Phật Thánh đức độ cao dày, hạ trần giáng thế giải tai, trừ ách cho con điều thiện, cho con hạnh phúc, cho chúng con có được con trai/ con gái để trên gánh việc phật, thánh dưới gánh việc trần gian; để chúng con trọn vẹn hiếu sinh, hạnh phúc gia đình trong ấm ngoài êm.
Xin các quan thần linh và các vị tiền chủ chứng giám. Chúng con cũng kính xin các vị cũng kêu thay nói đỡ cho chúng con lên nhà Phật, nhà Thánh giúp cho chúng con.
Nam mô A Di Đà Phật! (3 lần)

Dù là cầu khấn tại nhà hay đi đến các đền chùa nổi tiếng thì điều quan trọng nhất là phải thành tâm cầu nguyện. Ngoài ra, vợ chồng bạn nên làm nhiều việc thiện để tích đức, nếu có thể hãy phát niệm ăn chay để tránh sát sinh. Cầu con chỉ giống như một giải pháp tâm linh giúp các gia đình hiếm muộn thoái mái tâm lý hơn, không nên quá đặt nặng, mê tín dị đoan. Tìm hiểu thêm các bài văn khấn cầu tự tại chùa linh nghiệm.


----------



## Phương Trang (15/3/22)

Hôm nay, tín chủ con nhờ ơn đức trời đất, chư vị Tôn thần, cù lao Tiên Tổ, thành tâm sắm lễ, hương, hoa trà quả, thắp nén tâm hương dâng lên trước án.


----------

